# Newcastle CBD gets a venue with on-site brewery



## Jaffa (18/3/15)

Ex Murray's Brewer Shawn Sherlock is opening an onsite brewhouse in Newcastle called Foghorn in mid-April. See Newcastle Herald link:

http://www.theherald.com.au/story/2951788/newcastle-cbd-gets-a-venue-with-on-site-brewery/?cs=305

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Weizguy (18/3/15)

Not as much as me!


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/3/15)

That's awesome!!


----------



## MHB (18/3/15)

Its a fantastic looking brewery, and we all know Shawn can brew - so another Novocastrian looking forward to the opening
Mark


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/3/15)

Kinda wonder why traditional Belgian style beers will be the focus?


----------



## mikk (18/3/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Kinda wonder why traditional Belgian style beers will be the focus?


You mean Belgium-style?!


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/3/15)

mikk said:


> You mean Belgium-style?!


lol

yeah those too.


----------



## vvoody (18/3/15)

I play baseball with the guy that is going to manage the place. Super stoked (hopefully get a tour  )

Edit: He posted this to his Facebook feed the other day (along with a bunch of other photos, but who cares about the kitchen  )


----------



## Moad (18/3/15)

Guessing the name is some kind of reference to ships?

Bring it on!


----------



## Brewman_ (18/3/15)

Can't wait!


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/3/15)

vvoody said:


> I play baseball with the guy that is going to manage the place. Super stoked (hopefully get a tour  )
> 
> Edit: He posted this to his Facebook feed the other day (along with a bunch of other photos, but who cares about the kitchen  )


 16 Taps behind the Bar. :super:


----------



## sp0rk (19/3/15)

Hoping it's opened by the 18th while I'm down there for the Knights - Parra game
Looking forward to checking it out


----------



## TimT (19/3/15)

_Kinda wonder why traditional Belgian style beers will be the focus?_

On account of DELICIOUSNESS.

There's another Hunter onsite brewery, around Pokolbin or somewhere. This is good stuff though, hope it attracts more people into Newcastle. Must pop in next time I'm visiting the folks.


----------



## n87 (19/3/15)

TimT said:


> There's another Hunter onsite brewery, around Pokolbin or somewhere. This is good stuff though, hope it attracts more people into Newcastle. Must pop in next time I'm visiting the folks.


theres a relatively new one at Hop estate aswell.
i sat down last October over a couple of tasting paddles and watched a mash... at 11am...


----------



## searly333 (19/3/15)

TimT said:


> _Kinda wonder why traditional Belgian style beers will be the focus?_
> 
> On account of DELICIOUSNESS.
> 
> There's another Hunter onsite brewery, around Pokolbin or somewhere. This is good stuff though, hope it attracts more people into Newcastle. Must pop in next time I'm visiting the folks.


Is the one you're thinking of Lovedale Brewery at Hunter Valley Crowne Plaza? Used to the be the Schwartz Brewery in Sydney on account of Dr Schwartz owning the Crowne Plaza


----------



## TimT (19/3/15)

Nope Hunter Beer Co in Nulkaba.


----------



## Moad (19/3/15)

TimT said:


> Nope Hunter Beer Co in Nulkaba.


There is this one at Potters Tavern and the lovedale brewery at Crowne Plaza. 

The Rydges hotel down in World Square must be owned by Crowne as they serve all of those beers. I had the lager at Bitter and Twisted and it was great. The pale is ok.

Hunter Beer Co have some great drops and they are generous with tasting sessions


----------



## jimmy_jangles (19/3/15)

I live 2 mins walk from the new foghorn brewery.... can't wait for it to open!!! so good to see all these new places opening around town


----------



## Moad (19/3/15)

it was only a matter of time, I won't be surprised if more pop up this year (living in hope). Good on Shawn for having a crack, I hope it is successful


----------



## Dazzbrew (20/3/15)

Im sure it will be and I too am looking forward to it.


----------



## MHB (11/4/15)

Called in on Friday and had a quick word with Shawn, they hope to be opening on Tuesday next.
Shawn is looking just a touch frazzled, its been a lot of work but I think its worth while the venue and brewery are looking amazing. 
During the decade or so I have been drinking Shawn's beers - he has never presented a bad one so I expect big things from Foghorn's beers

Good luck and I hope all the locals give the support deserved.

Mark


----------



## tiprya (11/4/15)

Do you mean Tuesday the 14th?

Heading to Newcastle next weekend, and very much hoping to check this out.


----------



## MHB (11/4/15)

God I hope so, tonguing for a bit of a session 
Mark


----------



## Weizguy (13/4/15)

I hear that Tuesday is a family/friends event, and the Public opening is Wednesday?

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/15)

Les your mailbox is full.


----------



## SBOB (13/4/15)

would also be interested in the answer to that question


----------



## Moad (13/4/15)

As would I...


----------



## Weizguy (13/4/15)

Bribie G said:


> Les your mailbox is full.


not now

cheers


----------



## sp0rk (14/4/15)

Epic, I'll try to get in there on saturday


----------



## warra48 (14/4/15)

I'll be in Newcastle tomorrow, along with mrs warra.
We're test driving some vehicles to replace my much loved Subaru Impreza RS.
If I'm really sneaky and all innocent, I might convince her we need to check this venue out for a pizza lunch, and hopefully it will be opened by then.


----------



## cliffo (14/4/15)

They've just posted some photos on their Facebook page saying they are now open.

Keen to pay it a visit.


----------



## droid (14/4/15)

pls take pics and post reports


----------



## Kingy (14/4/15)

Wonder if the misses is keen to visit there for our anniversary this weekend


----------



## Moad (14/4/15)

My birthday Thursday...perfect


----------



## Judanero (14/4/15)

Came in from cubing a beer tonight and the Mrs said she saw that it'd opened on the news.

SHE suggested we go there tomorrow night to check it out, and that the kids go to their nanas for the night. 

Sounds good to me!


----------



## tiprya (15/4/15)

Anyone who goes, can you report on the beer and food lists please!

I will be there on Saturday.


----------



## Weizguy (15/4/15)

Will report later. Dinner with the financee and our kids tonight, Birthday was yesterday.
Brew Club meeting on Friday. Great week!
Will have to ensure the phone is fully charged for photos and such.

If you're there and looking for me, I'll be the geek with the notepad and shiny pen, and maybe some Foghorn merch.

Les out


----------



## Kingy (15/4/15)

tiprya said:


> Anyone who goes, can you report on the beer and food lists please!
> 
> I will be there on Saturday.


My misses is keen for a newy craft beer pub crawl for our anniversary. Long way to travel from maryland. But worth it. Loving the beer range around town now its awesome.


----------



## Judanero (15/4/15)

No luck from me, none of the grandparents were available = no night out for the missus and I.


----------



## warra48 (15/4/15)

Drove past there today. Had made a lot of progress since last week, but didn't appear to be open. 
It certainly looks close to being ready to open, if it hasn't already.
Might sneak by Friday arvo before the HUB meeting.


----------



## eMPTy (15/4/15)

warra48 said:


> Drove past there today. Had made a lot of progress since last week, but didn't appear to be open.
> It certainly looks close to being ready to open, if it hasn't already.
> Might sneak by Friday arvo before the HUB meeting.


A glance at their facebook page says they are open, but there is no information on trading hours or a website unfortunately. I was also possibly looking to pop in Friday.


----------



## Weizguy (16/4/15)

eMPTy said:


> A glance at their facebook page says they are open, but there is no information on trading hours or a website unfortunately. I was also possibly looking to pop in Friday.


Just go in. I was there last night and had a jolly time.
Enjoyed the beer and pizza, and took a photo of my samplers (tray of four), and some notes about them, then I had dinner and got distracted a bit.

*Edit - I also had a chat with Shawn, and was advised that they have been busy since the "soft opening". Very little publicity has been put out for social media, and they are yet to throw the Foghorn website open.
Social media has sort of blown up with plenty of comments and feedback.
When I was there, an unexpected, after-dark delivery of the 'Growler fridge" occurred and Shawn had to accept and locate the device.
I think he's fairly happy with the community support and acceptance of the venture.
The place was quite full, for a Wednesday night, and there was also a private seminar being conducted on premises, so it all appears very go-ahead.


----------



## tiprya (16/4/15)

What's the beer range look like Les?


----------



## gezzanet (16/4/15)

tiprya said:


> What's the beer range look like Les?






Just went there. On a bit of a craft brew pub crawl. Great place. I'll be back there. Tried them all. Here's. List. They have a few ring ins as well.


----------



## Kingy (16/4/15)

Where exactly is it?


----------



## eMPTy (16/4/15)

Kingy said:


> Where exactly is it?


218A King St, Newcastle


----------



## Bribie G (16/4/15)

Darby Street end of King Street heading East.

Tidal Pete, RdeVjun and myself (at least) will be there Tuesday week if Allah spares us. Now for the important stuff:

Is it served in *proper *glasses or those wanky overpriced Schmiddy tulip glasses?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/4/15)

Bribie G said:


> Darby Street end of King Street heading East.
> 
> Tidal Pete, RdeVjun and myself (at least) will be there Tuesday week if Allah spares us. Now for the important stuff:
> 
> Is it served in *proper *glasses or those wanky overpriced Schmiddy tulip glasses?


You could end up wounded in the Sat night prior


----------



## Moad (16/4/15)

Straight schooner (not headmaster etc) and not wanky tulips!

I dropped in for lunch today, the service was great and the burger was ok.. I get the american theme but where are my friggin chips!

I had the session IPA and Brown porter, neither blew my mind but I am guessing Shawn is still getting the hang of the brewhouse and they will be up to his usual standard soon enough.


----------



## mr_wibble (17/4/15)

Bribie G said:


> Now for the important stuff:
> 
> Is it served in *proper *glasses or those wanky overpriced Schmiddy tulip glasses?


I fricken' hate "schmiddy" glasses. 

If that's all they have, then I get a pony / 250ml glass, but also I'm loathe to visit the venue again.

I can get beer anywhere, cheaper. Bars & pubs are all about atmosphere and customer service.
Taking away my selection of drink-size is taking away part of my customer service.
Although I'm probably over-reacting. Again.


----------



## joshuahardie (17/4/15)

gezzanet said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1429155465.560917.jpg
> 
> Just went there. On a bit of a craft brew pub crawl. Great place. I'll be back there. Tried them all. Here's. List. They have a few ring ins as well.


Not really the focus on the Belgian beer like I had hoped.


----------



## Weizguy (17/4/15)

Mr Wibble said:


> I fricken' hate "schmiddy" glasses.
> 
> If that's all they have, then I get a pony / 250ml glass, but also I'm loathe to visit the venue again.
> 
> ...


and yet a fair and appropriate reaction to the evil schmiddy menace.



joshuahardie said:


> Not really the focus on the Belgian beer like I had hoped.


I think it's more a focus on Belgian-style brewing. Fairly dry fermentation to avoid the bloated feeling, and drinkability is prominent.

I liked all the beers I tasted. Tried to post a photo and reviews this morning, but dud internet at home would not publish my post/ page not loaded msg.

+1 for sessionability factor at Foghorn.

As far as hosting HUB brew club meetings, I can't see a lot of opportunity if the place is chockers and pumping on Fridays.

Les


----------



## SBOB (19/4/15)

For those wanting to see the menu and his current beer list, some friends went yesterday and sent me these

http://imgur.com/a/duFf6


----------



## droid (19/4/15)

Thanks for the post. Interesting to see that they divulge the hops in each brew

What's with the small letter in some words that is underlined? What's that?


----------



## SBOB (19/4/15)

droid said:


> Thanks for the post. Interesting to see that they divulge the hops in each brew
> 
> What's with the small letter in some words that is underlined? What's that?


not seeing any underlined letters... got an example?


----------



## droid (19/4/15)

have a squiz at the first pic on your link which is the menu, here and there are words with one letter that is underlined, maybe it's just artsy


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/15)

Mr Wibble said:


> I fricken' hate "schmiddy" glasses.
> 
> If that's all they have, then I get a pony / 250ml glass, but also I'm loathe to visit the venue again.
> 
> ...


Not overreacting at all. Schmiddies are the reason I won't go back to the Hop Factory, that's just round the corner from the Foghorn. Even though I went to the trouble of growing a beard so I could get served there.
I'd bet you anything you like that's why the Platform Bar in Brisbane closed down as well.


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/15)

droid said:


> have a squiz at the first pic on your link which is the menu, here and there are words with one letter that is underlined, maybe it's just artsy





Wanky art deco retro stuff, a bit like those tram banners that upper bogans used to infest their kitchens with a few years ago. God I picked a bad week to go on the wagon before Grafton. :angry: :angry:


----------



## gap (19/4/15)

> have a squiz at the first pic on your link which is the menu, here and there are words with one letter that is underlined, maybe it's just artsy


You can see something I can't see.


----------



## manticle (19/4/15)

Lunch for example has a small 'c' that is underlined.
Just a font/visual aesthetic thing presumably. Wouldn't put me off ordering any.


----------



## droid (19/4/15)

Bribie G said:


> l.
> 
> Wanky art deco retro stuff, a bit like those tram banners that upper bogans used to infest their kitchens with a few years ago. God I picked a bad week to go on the wagon before Grafton. :angry: :angry:



Hehe



gap said:


> You can see something I can't see.



maybe it's a left side right side brain thing



manticle said:


> Lunch for example has a small 'c' that is underlined.
> Just a font/visual aesthetic thing presumably. Wouldn't put me off ordering any.


no neither I


----------



## gap (19/4/15)

Oh right, in the Headings, just the font style.


----------



## Weizguy (19/4/15)

From right to left (sample paddle): Beer (as per the menu above the bar), Summer Ale, Better than James Brown Ale, Revolution Brown Porter.

Was quick and easy work to drink them all. (< Edit)


----------



## warra48 (19/4/15)

Called in there last Friday evening.
The place was lively, but service was still reasonably quick.
Has a juicy burger for dinner. Apparently, real chips, rather than crisps, are available but as a side order. Guess Maccas do the same.
Enjoyed one of the IPAs over a chat with Mark and Shawn.
I'm impressed, and if it keeps up as it started, it should do well.


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/15)

Why does the Summer Ale look like slurry sample?


----------



## Weizguy (19/4/15)

Maybe it was a new keg, drawing from the yeast at the bottom. I had no trouble with the flavour and appearance.


----------



## mckenry (28/9/15)

Any recent reviews?


----------



## Weizguy (28/9/15)

Still great beer. I like the food but it seems that others don't. Try a pizza.

I was there about a month ago http://www.foghornbrewhouse.com.au/#

Good variety of beer on tap. May be more than a few trendy hipsters in the place.


----------



## barls (28/9/15)

went up a couple of months ago. good food and beer. really enjoyed ourselves there.


----------



## Bribie G (28/9/15)

Tidal Pete, RdeVjun and I called in a few months ago, place was full and not bad range of ales.


----------



## RdeVjun (28/9/15)

Yep, as per Bribie, give FH a whirl mckenry, shouldn't be disappointed. There's tons of shiny shit to get a thrill from too!
Edit: There's at least one other half- decent craft outfit within brief marching distance, IIRC it's The Grain Store, but appears to be closed today, or at least LMGTFY says.


----------

